# Romantic comedy soundtracks.



## method1 (Sep 1, 2020)

What are some of your favourites?
It's not a genre that I tend to watch very much so I'm looking for some suggestions, preferably contemporary, thanks!


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 1, 2020)

check out the stuff from Heitor Pereira.


----------



## BradHoyt (Sep 1, 2020)

The soundtrack to the movie "Cousins" had an impact on me during my formative years. It was released in the late 80s/early 90s, stared Ted Danson and Isabella Rossellini. lol. I actually released a piano solo / single of the title track "Love Theme from Cousins" a few years back. Check in out:


----------



## JohnG (Sep 1, 2020)

"Dave" by James Newton Howard


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Kent (Sep 1, 2020)

Not a rom-com composer per se, but Miles Goodman (RIP) is perhaps my favorite "traditional" comedy composer.


For example:


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 1, 2020)

Personal favorite is Trevor Jones score for "For Roseanna". A hilarious movie as well.


----------



## robgb (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of "comedy" scores. They tend to be a bit stereotypical. Lots of pizz. Frilly woodwind passages. I guess, in truth, they aren't any more stereotypical than your average dramatic score, but...


----------



## method1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions so far!
A friend suggested Jon Brion's music for Punch Drunk Love - it's an enjoyably quirky take on the genre.


----------



## Satorious (Sep 5, 2020)

Not my favourite genre, but I quite like George Fenton for this sort of things (although he's more traditional). Check out Hitch (not sure this was released) and Groundhog day. Contemporary jazz might work quite well for this sort of thing?


----------



## stevebarden (Sep 5, 2020)

Ditto on Groundhog Day. Also really like Mrs. Doubtfire (Howard Shore) and While You Were Sleeping (Randy Edelman).


----------



## goalie composer (Sep 5, 2020)

Check out Theodore Shapiro's work. IMHO totally underrated.


----------



## Henu (Sep 8, 2020)

robgb said:


> Lots of pizz



You say it like it was a bad thing!


----------



## David Chappell (Sep 8, 2020)

"Love Actually" by Craig Armstrong is definitely one of my favourites. Love a lot of his work, though much is more romantic drama than comedy.


----------



## I like music (Sep 8, 2020)

Hollow Man and also Basic Instinct. People call me weird whenever I put these into the Rom Com category.

Joking. Personally, after being forced to watch Love Actually 500 times, I've kind of taken a liking to it.


----------



## YaniDee (Sep 8, 2020)

I like music from the 40s-60s, a lot of craftsmanship would go into those, with the melody / instrumentation /rhythms changing every few bars..


----------



## JohnG (Jan 8, 2021)

One movie I like that's sort of in this category, "About a Boy" must surely have a score, but I can't remember it. Possibly because it's a bit psychically drowned out by the agonising "Killing Me Softly" scene.

So how's the score? 

The movie is very good -- much more fun to see what's-his-name as a selfish creep than as Mr. Perfect.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 8, 2021)

America's Sweethearts - JNH

EDIT: add to the the Carter Burwell score to 'It could happen to you' (a fresh romcom score when most in that era were 'plunk plunk pizz pizz...'


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jan 8, 2021)

I enjoyed HZ's score for "The Holiday" when I rewatched it a few weeks ago. It struck me that the greatest expression of love in that movie might be that he quotes Deborah's Theme from his favorite soundtrack, "Once Upon A Time In America."

I'm not sure if "Shakespeare In Love" counts as a comedy, but I really love that score by Stephen Warbeck.


----------

